# Problem z iptables-1.4.11.1-r2 (FORWARD)

## sebad

Ostatnio w portage pojawiła się nowa wersja pakietu iptables (stable). Bez wahania zaktualizowałem pakiet, lecz po aktualizacji przestał działać internet na kompach w sieci lokalnej. Żadnych zmian w pliku konfiguracyjnym iptables nie dokonywałem. Część konfigu wygląda w ten sposób:

```

*filter

:INPUT DROP [0:0]

:FORWARD ACCEPT [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]

-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -s 192.168.151.0/24 -j ACCEPT

```

Po kilkunastominutowych bojach okazało się, że problem leży w blokowaniu pakietów w filtrze forward. Po zmianie domyślnej polityki FORWARD z drop na accept wszystko zaczeło działać jak należy. Teraz pytanie: dlaczego regułka

```

iptables -t filter -A FORWARD -s 192.168.151.0/24 -j ACCEPT

```

nie działa. Czyżby jakiś błąd w nowym pakiecie iptables? Nie wydaje mi się...

----------

## Bastian82

Myślę, że bez wklejenia wszystkich regułek trudno cokolwiek będzie sprawdzić. Być może jakaś inna reguła blokuje ponownie dostęp.

----------

## sebad

Mój cały konfig:

```

*nat

#INTERNET SHARING

-A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.151.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 217...

-A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.152.0/24 -j SNAT --to-source 217...

COMMIT

*filter

:INPUT DROP [0:0]

:FORWARD DROP [0:0]

:OUTPUT ACCEPT [0:0]

-A INPUT -i lo -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -s 192.168.151.0/24 -j ACCEPT

-A FORWARD -s 192.168.152.0/24 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 5001 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3128 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -p icmp -j ACCEPT

#PPTPD

-A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 1723 -j ACCEPT

#Samba

-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp -m tcp --dport 137 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p udp -m udp --dport 137 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp -m tcp --dport 138 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p udp -m udp --dport 138 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp -m tcp --dport 139 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p udp -m udp --dport 139 -j ACCEPT

-A INPUT -m state --state NEW -p tcp -m tcp --dport 445 -j ACCEPT

COMMIT

```

----------

